# Are people still retiring to Spain?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I know that lots of people have returned to the UK because of the crisis in Spain and all that, and I'm sure I read that more people have left Spain than entered, but what about the retirees? Is Spain still the place to go to?

I can imagine that the lower house prices look pretty good for people wanting to move there and put their feet up. Also, the pound and euro may go up and down, but there's still countries like Germany, Netherlands, France who use the same currency, and Scandinavians still have their own currency.

So I suppose what I am asking is, is there still an influx of retirees coming in?


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

It's certainly our plan for 2014, if all goes well, although personal circumstances rather than finances are what might delay that from happening. I have a maybe untypical reason for wanting to retire to Spain. My mother's family were originally from Andalucia and I want to go there.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Sirtravelot said:


> I know that lots of people have returned to the UK because of the crisis in Spain and all that, and I'm sure I read that more people have left Spain than entered, but what about the retirees? Is Spain still the place to go to?
> 
> I can imagine that the lower house prices look pretty good for people wanting to move there and put their feet up. Also, the pound and euro may go up and down, but there's still countries like Germany, Netherlands, France who use the same currency, and Scandinavians still have their own currency.
> 
> So I suppose what I am asking is, is there still an influx of retirees coming in?


We moved here in May last year (from East Kilbride - but I'm a Sassenach!) - we're only 50-ish but with a bit of luck we're retired. I would say that if you have property in the UK DON'T even think of selling it - let it out - and rent somewhere in Spain - there's endless choice of rental properties at prices that simply don't compare with the UK - far cheaper for fantastic properties. IMO - don't even think of buying in Spain right now, I can't see why prices would do anything other than fall further, this place is awash with empty properties. If you're a state retiree then you will have no problems with the health system (others on this forum will give you lots of info on that matter)

I would say that general grocery prices are maybe just a little less than UK - if you're a wine drinker, how about a quid a litre for table wine? And it's so much cheaper to eat out


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

House sales have started to pick up a bit recently. Spain is a wonderful place as long as you don't need to find work!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I didn't need to find work but it found me so now I work. My parents are retired and moved out here over a year ago and absolutely love it. They have a very full social life. Now they tell me that the difference this winter with the last few years (they wintered here before they moved here) is that more Brits are coming out for winter but staying shorter lengths of time. However, there is, as far as they can tell, an increase in the numbers of new retirees coming over.


----------



## Bessiedog1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, we are moving out before May. Have just bought a house near Xativa. We haven't a great income, but feel we can live on what we've got as good in Spain as the UK. We don't have expensive tastes. Just want everything done and dusted and be over there. Still loads to do and we are constantly on-line trying to make sure what we think we need is right. Have seen a car for sale over here on Spanish plates, but worried about what paperwork it should have and whether we can drive on our insurance or whether we need to arrange insurance through Spanish insurers - can anyone help with any of this?


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Bessiedog1 said:


> Well, we are moving out before May. Have just bought a house near Xativa. We haven't a great income, but feel we can live on what we've got as good in Spain as the UK. We don't have expensive tastes. Just want everything done and dusted and be over there. Still loads to do and we are constantly on-line trying to make sure what we think we need is right. Have seen a car for sale over here on Spanish plates, but worried about what paperwork it should have and whether we can drive on our insurance or whether we need to arrange insurance through Spanish insurers - can anyone help with any of this?


A couple of things you need to do 
Check the car finance regestry its on the internet put in the numberplate and it will tell you if there is outstanding finance or traffic fines etc as you will be responsible for these if you buy it
Also in the windshield top right usually is the itv or mot date check that as if its out of date thats illegal if alls clear then ask if you can insure it for thirty days only when you arrive insure it in spain there are loads of companys
Hope this helps


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bessiedog1 said:


> Well, we are moving out before May. Have just bought a house near Xativa. We haven't a great income, but feel we can live on what we've got as good in Spain as the UK. We don't have expensive tastes. Just want everything done and dusted and be over there. Still loads to do and we are constantly on-line trying to make sure what we think we need is right. Have seen a car for sale over here on Spanish plates, but worried about what paperwork it should have and whether we can drive on our insurance or whether we need to arrange insurance through Spanish insurers - can anyone help with any of this?


I bought a Spanish-plated car in Spain, but I did get it from a reputable dealer and not privately. 
You need the following documents: a photocopy of the previous owner's passport, NIE, all the technical docs that go with the car and a signed Solicitud saying the owner is willing to sell the vehicle to you.
Also very important is to do as Tony says and check there are no outstanding fines or debts of any kind registered against the car...as if you buy it you will be liable for them.

To reply to the OP: the few people I know who have succeeded in going back to the UK came over with insufficient funds/income in the boom years when the £ /euro rate was higher.
They did not heed the old adage: hope for the best, plan for the worst.
If you have a good enough income to withstand currency fluctuations don't hesitate!
When we planned to move in August 2008 the 3 bought you 1.22 euros. We did our calculations, prudently, on the basis of parity, thinking that woud never come to pass.. When we got here in December 2008 £1 bought 1 euro....


----------



## Bobndebs1959 (Jan 13, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I bought a Spanish-plated car in Spain, but I did get it from a reputable dealer and not privately.
> You need the following documents: a photocopy of the previous owner's passport, NIE, all the technical docs that go with the car and a signed Solicitud saying the owner is willing to sell the vehicle to you.
> Also very important is to do as Tony says and check there are no outstanding fines or debts of any kind registered against the car...as if you buy it you will be liable for them.
> 
> ...


Going on that basis then Mrypg, what would you consider a reasonable income? I know it is difficult to generalise, but allowing E 500 for rent, E150 for Electricity and E35 for bottled gas call it (rounded up to) E1000 per month to have a roof over our heads with bills paid. Living on local produce etc how much would two of us cost to keepo per month roughly?
I ask because I will have a pension from The RAF and a gratuity to support it also, my wife has a couple of pensions that come into play in a couple of years time, we have other income too, and reckon we would have around £28,000 per year, till we hit 67 (state pension too then)
Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Bobndebs you should be fine just make sure you cover other things that seem to take us unaware 
And dont put all your eggs in one basket as they say 
Good luck to you both


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Bobndebs1959 said:


> Going on that basis then Mrypg, what would you consider a reasonable income? I know it is difficult to generalise, but allowing E 500 for rent, E150 for Electricity and E35 for bottled gas call it (rounded up to) E1000 per month to have a roof over our heads with bills paid. Living on local produce etc how much would two of us cost to keepo per month roughly?
> I ask because I will have a pension from The RAF and a gratuity to support it also, my wife has a couple of pensions that come into play in a couple of years time, we have other income too, and reckon we would have around £28,000 per year, till we hit 67 (state pension too then)
> Thanks in advance


You will need to show an income into a Spanish bank account and proof of healthcare since, until you are OAPs the UK S2 form will only cover your for up to 2 years.

We (self, wife, mother-in-law, 2 dogs and a canary) manage very comfortably on about €500-600 per month BUT we have no mortgage or rent to find. We don't eat out or if we do happen to because of circumstances on that day, it is usually on menú del día at about €8 -10. We don't drink apart from the odd glass of wine at lunch time. We have a reasonably economical vehicle that serves most of our needs. We usually manage to have a least one holiday away by car in another part of Spain (this year, to Cantabria) which lasts for 10-12 days. Food here is much cheaper and fresher than in UK. Motoring expenses are lower, Local taxes (rates) are much cheaper (per year here = roughly what we paid per month in UK; here we have a 5 bedroomed house, in UK we had a 1 bed flat!).


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

HI

We are coming over at the end of the year.
like Baldy we will have no rent/mortgage. limited income but its not about fancy lifestyle its about different
x


----------



## Bobndebs1959 (Jan 13, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You will need to show an income into a Spanish bank account and proof of healthcare since, until you are OAPs the UK S2 form will only cover your for up to 2 years.
> 
> We (self, wife, mother-in-law, 2 dogs and a canary) manage very comfortably on about €500-600 per month BUT we have no mortgage or rent to find. We don't eat out or if we do happen to because of circumstances on that day, it is usually on menú del día at about €8 -10. We don't drink apart from the odd glass of wine at lunch time. We have a reasonably economical vehicle that serves most of our needs. We usually manage to have a least one holiday away by car in another part of Spain (this year, to Cantabria) which lasts for 10-12 days. Food here is much cheaper and fresher than in UK. Motoring expenses are lower, Local taxes (rates) are much cheaper (per year here = roughly what we paid per month in UK; here we have a 5 bedroomed house, in UK we had a 1 bed flat!).


Thank you for all of that good information, I shall bear it all in mind!! We have a 5 Bedroom house here that we own and will be renting out for a couple of years, so we intend renting for a couple of years in Spain to give ourselves a chance to really taste the life before deciding on whether or not to retire there fully, in which case we would sell up here and buy there at that stage. Thanks again, there will be more questions as I think of them :clap2::clap2:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Bobndebs1959 said:


> Going on that basis then Mrypg, what would you consider a reasonable income? I know it is difficult to generalise, but allowing E 500 for rent, E150 for Electricity and E35 for bottled gas call it (rounded up to) E1000 per month to have a roof over our heads with bills paid. Living on local produce etc how much would two of us cost to keepo per month roughly?
> I ask because I will have a pension from The RAF and a gratuity to support it also, my wife has a couple of pensions that come into play in a couple of years time, we have other income too, and reckon we would have around £28,000 per year, till we hit 67 (state pension too then)
> Thanks in advance


Just check 500e is reasonable for rent in the area you plan to move to. 500e will get you a splendid villa in some locations, but a distinctly average one bed apt in other areas. 

And of course, add all your other monthly outgoings - phone, internet, insurances, car stuff, etc.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

stevec2x said:


> We moved here in May last year (from East Kilbride - but I'm a Sassenach!) - we're only 50-ish but with a bit of luck we're retired. I would say that if you have property in the UK DON'T even think of selling it - let it out - and rent somewhere in Spain - there's endless choice of rental properties at prices that simply don't compare with the UK - far cheaper for fantastic properties. IMO - don't even think of buying in Spain right now, I can't see why prices would do anything other than fall further, this place is awash with empty properties. If you're a state retiree then you will have no problems with the health system (others on this forum will give you lots of info on that matter)
> 
> I would say that general grocery prices are maybe just a little less than UK - if you're a wine drinker, how about a quid a litre for table wine? And it's so much cheaper to eat out



EK! I got some friends over there and a night out or two has been had over there. 

I'm very anxious to see just how low exactly these houses prices are gonna go.


----------

